# How to find a way to be with homeless bf for 1 winter night ( inside or outside)?



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Nov 16, 2020)

My long distance boyfriend is coming in town on Friday. Got 5 days to try and plan on how to be with him for 1 night together. He can't stay with me at my place, due to personal reasons/cuz of my roommate not liking him. We are both broke till end of the month, I can't even afford a motel room  don't have any friends or family to stay for 1 night either. The cheapest one is like $75 with tax, that's doesn't even include a deposit fee) We use to stay outside in a tent till September and sleep in abandoned places. It seems it would be kinda rough now to do it, since it's almost like winter weather, its November 16th, It's -2°C with flurries. I know this sounds maybe "crazy", but wondered about building some type of bush-craft wildness shelter or setting up a tent for us to sleep in. Any suggestions, insights on how we could be together for 1 winter night inside or outside?


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowes, etc. In the parking lots they have those sheds assembled on display. Depending on how ghetto the city is you're in, they might not lock them at night. Many places don't lock them up. Scope it out after closing hours one of these nights. Get in one and keep the door shut, be out before they open the next morning. May or may not work. Just depends on the city and how much trouble they've had with those sheds being squatted in the past.


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> My long distance boyfriend is coming in town on Friday. Got 5 days to try and plan on how to be with him for 1 night together. He can't stay with me at my place, due to personal reasons/cuz of my roommate not liking him. We are both broke till end of the month, I can't even afford a motel room  don't have any friends or family to stay for 1 night either. The cheapest one is like $75 with tax, that's doesn't even include a deposit fee) We use to stay outside in a tent till September and sleep in abandoned places. It seems it would be kinda rough now to do it, since it's almost like winter weather, its November 16th, It's -2°C with flurries. I know this sounds maybe "crazy", but wondered about building some type of bush-craft wildness shelter or setting up a tent for us to sleep in. Any suggestions, insights on how we could be together for 1 winter night inside or outside?


Hmm tents not bad but make sure u have a fire if your worryed about fire do a dakota fire no smoke but I'd just ask around I have plenty of buddy's who would let me use there place for the night if you where in washington I'd let u use my place


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowes, etc. In the parking lots they have those sheds assembled on display. Depending on how ghetto the city is you're in, they might not lock them at night. Many places don't lock them up. Scope it out after closing hours one of these nights. Get in one and keep the door shut, be out before they open the next morning. May or may not work. Just depends on the city and how much trouble they've had with those sheds being squatted in the past.


Ive been in one at home de pot for the last 2 nights myself lol


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowes, etc. In the parking lots they have those sheds assembled on display. Depending on how ghetto the city is you're in, they might not lock them at night. Many places don't lock them up. Scope it out after closing hours one of these nights. Get in one and keep the door shut, be out before they open the next morning. May or may not work. Just depends on the city and how much trouble they've had with those sheds being squatted in the past.


That will definitely work I've slept in alot of churches and drs offices I know a few that keep there office unlocked on my route saved me a few times


----------



## Potts (Nov 16, 2020)

Depending on the town your gonna be staying in...seems like a good 4 hrs flying outta cover a room for the night...#showersex. I've also had good luck with just running the stranded and trying to get home game on churches and getting a voucher. My oldest son was conceived in a church. They can be romantic. There's wine somewhere in em if a Catholic one. Also the candles flickering...throw on some Spotify and it's boom boom time


----------



## Tony G (Nov 16, 2020)

Yeah I've got a few places in my pocket including a stadium or two plus I can always stay at alma my friends still work there banged many a girl at umd it's like a home away from home lol


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Nov 17, 2020)

Tony G said:


> That will definitely work I've slept in alot of churches and drs offices I know a few that keep there office unlocked on my route saved me a few times


Damn! how you get in if you don't mind me asking? thanks.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Nov 17, 2020)

Potts said:


> Depending on the town your gonna be staying in...seems like a good 4 hrs flying outta cover a room for the night...#showersex. I've also had good luck with just running the stranded and trying to get home game on churches and getting a voucher. My oldest son was conceived in a church. They can be romantic. There's wine somewhere in em if a Catholic one. Also the candles flickering...throw on some Spotify and it's boom boom time



Curious, what did you get a voucher for? wondering how could my "transient" boyfriend aquire some like that? yeah was 
actually considering him flying a sign, he's actually pretty good at it, funny thing too is in the summer he would make more cash when drunk for some interesting reason flagging a sign, maybe we could just be straight up and write on a sign, we just need money for a hotel room?


----------



## Potts (Nov 17, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> Curious, what did you get a voucher for? wondering how could my "transient" boyfriend aquire some like that? yeah was
> actually considering him flying a sign, he's actually pretty good at it, funny thing too is in the summer he would make more cash when drunk for some interesting reason flagging a sign, maybe we could just be straight up and write on a sign, we just need money for a hotel room?


Like instead of handing out cash they hand out vouchers like a note to a certain hotel or gas station that says good for one night and to Bill it to such n such church or organization. And flying is always better with a buzz..something to do with the universe and energy and vibes. Plus how can anyone stand with a straight face with "will fuck 4 food" written on a puece of cardboard and expect people to hand em dollar bills and 5's lol


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 17, 2020)

Childgoddess said:


> Curious, what did you get a voucher for? wondering how could my "transient" boyfriend aquire some like that? yeah was
> actually considering him flying a sign, he's actually pretty good at it, funny thing too is in the summer he would make more cash when drunk for some interesting reason flagging a sign, maybe we could just be straight up and write on a sign, we just need money for a hotel room?



See if you have a 'Catholics Charities' or St. Vincent De Paul organization up there....that's the places that give out the 'vouchers' @Potts is talking about. Usually called 'motel vouchers'. They are usually in high demand, I've had luck them them more being someone who was, 'only going to be in town for a night, and leaving in the morning', rather than, 'I come here once a week, every week, looking for a voucher .'


----------



## Tony G (Nov 17, 2020)

Yup the cathlics are good for thst kind of thing


----------



## Potts (Nov 18, 2020)

Coywolf said:


> See if you have a 'Catholics Charities' or St. Vincent De Paul organization up there....that's the places that give out the 'vouchers' @Potts is talking about. Usually called 'motel vouchers'. They are usually in high demand, I've had luck them them more being someone who was, 'only going to be in town for a night, and leaving in the morning', rather than, 'I come here once a week, every week, looking for a voucher .'


Also, lets not forget the good ol "Jug at the gas station" bit... Walking up to people at the pump with an empty gas can telling them your vehicle is outta gas/ trying to get home...etc


----------



## Barf (Nov 18, 2020)

Tony G said:


> That will definitely work I've slept in alot of churches and drs offices I know a few that keep there office unlocked on my route saved me a few times


No shit, a doctor that leaves his office unlocked?

That’s a bold doctor, man.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 18, 2020)

Barf said:


> No shit, a doctor that leaves his office unlocked?
> 
> That’s a bold doctor, man.


Oh yeah man. All the doctors leave their offices unlocked in my town. As a doctor you have a responsibility to provide around the clock free and easy access to controlled substance sample blister packs, blank scripts and clean needles. How else would you ever expect to go to prison? Can't be locking that shit up all responsible and whatnot. Plus sometimes a couple houseless crusties need a place to bang, right? It ain't all just turn your head and cough, let's check your vitals. These doctors provide many services.


----------



## Potts (Nov 19, 2020)

So me and my girl friend had, ahem, relations right here earlier. Which right here is on Union Street in midtown Memphis. Went just fine but I think we set off some kinda proximity alarm? When we went over and plugged phone in on the porch shit of the bank. A detective and 2 cops just ran our names. We didnt touch anything either, kinda crazy but cops didn't fuck with us to hard just told me not to go to Kansas. Anybody ever hear of motion detector alarms or anything like that at banks?


----------



## Tony G (Nov 19, 2020)

Potts said:


> / So me and my girl friend had, ahem, relations right here earlier. Which right here is on Union Street in midtown Memphis. Went just fine but I think we set off some kinda proximity alarm? When we went over and plugged phone in on the porch shit of the bank. A detective and 2 cops just ran our names. We didnt touch anything either, kinda crazy but cops didn't fuck with us to hard just told me not to go to Kansas. Anybody ever hear of motion detector alarms or anything like that at banks?


Gotta be careful specially on the east coast or south prob a prox alarm or a lazer seen em all over yards or wherehouses latley seen way more fucking dogs too be careful


----------



## Potts (Nov 19, 2020)

Tony G said:


> Gotta be careful specially on the east coast or south prob a prox alarm or a lazer seen em all over yards or wherehouses latley seen way more fucking dogs too be careful


Ten 4. My friends first time flying but I hit a twenty twen twen and a fin in 2 lights from the curb. Got her a sign and going for round 2. Cheers time soon!


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Nov 25, 2020)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowes, etc. In the parking lots they have those sheds assembled on display. Depending on how ghetto the city is you're in, they might not lock them at night. Many places don't lock them up. Scope it out after closing hours one of these nights. Get in one and keep the door shut, be out before they open the next morning. May or may not work. Just depends on the city and how much trouble they've had with those sheds being squatted in the past.


Sort of similarly: a Traveler Friend told me once she used to regularly sleep in U-hauls, apparently usually left unlocked at rental places circa 2012, with her companion.


----------



## Tony G (Nov 25, 2020)

acardweaver said:


> Sort of similarly: a Traveler Friend told me once she used to regularly sleep in U-hauls, apparently usually left unlocked at rental places circa 2012, with her companion.


Some do and some dont depends on the area


----------



## Deleted member 29963 (Nov 25, 2020)

Tony G said:


> Some do and some dont depends on the area


Do you have a sense of how often they are locked? Are they more likely locked in bigger cities? I think it's something she said they did in Flagstaff, Arizona, which is pretty small but also a hub.


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323 (Nov 25, 2020)

It's probably less about the size of the city and more so the area they're in within whatever city and how often they deal with problems related to leaving them unlocked. If they're often having to toss people out of em or clean up messes left behind, they probably just lock them up there. If there's seldom or never been an issue, they probably don't wanna bother locking them up.


----------



## Potts (Nov 27, 2020)

Tony G said:


> Some do and some dont depends on the area


U-hauls almost always unlocked in my experience. I've had better luck at rent-to-own stores/furniture outlets etc. The later usually has a lift gate on it so it's a pain in the ass for employees to lock em I guess. Those usually have moving blankets in them. If you get real lucky, you might find a light switch up near the ceiling on the wall and a small night light or some light. Vise grips will keep the door down so it's more secure and less drafty. Be careful though cause I've been taken for a ride first thing in the morning when the employees used company has to go to McDeaths for breakfast. Had to jump out leaving the piss bottle inside and door halfway up


----------



## Deleted member 30226 (Feb 24, 2021)

Eng JR Lupo RV323 said:


> Hardware stores like Home Depot, Lowes, etc. In the parking lots they have those sheds assembled on display. Depending on how ghetto the city is you're in, they might not lock them at night. Many places don't lock them up. Scope it out after closing hours one of these nights. Get in one and keep the door shut, be out before they open the next morning. May or may not work. Just depends on the city and how much trouble they've had with those sheds being squatted in the past.


Totally thought I was the only one who did that! Hell, yeah! I also hit the lots that have the sheds, arks, playground stuff, carport garage places. Man, brought a smile to my face, thanx for keying that bit of knowledge!


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX (Feb 28, 2021)

Potts said:


> U-hauls almost always unlocked in my experience. I've had better luck at rent-to-own stores/furniture outlets etc. The later usually has a lift gate on it so it's a pain in the ass for employees to lock em I guess. Those usually have moving blankets in them. If you get real lucky, you might find a light switch up near the ceiling on the wall and a small night light or some light. Vise grips will keep the door down so it's more secure and less drafty. Be careful though cause I've been taken for a ride first thing in the morning when the employees used company has to go to McDeaths for breakfast. Had to jump out leaving the piss bottle inside and door halfway up


haha a few years ago, I was sleeping in a uhaul van with a old friend, we jumped in with our sleeping mat and this guy just jumped into the vehicle and started driving off, the guy caught us and told us to leave or he would call the cops omg lol


----------

